# 1918 EXCELSIOR



## Rusty72 (May 18, 2018)

Here's my 1918 Excelsior. Just finished rusting it up. Came out ok. Painted some Velocity's for it.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 18, 2018)

Super Cool!!!
I Like It!!!
Good Luck!


----------



## ohmybike (May 18, 2018)

im in love .. good looking bike


----------



## carlitos60 (May 19, 2018)

Is That Like a RUSTY Color Paint??


----------



## Rusty72 (May 19, 2018)

its rust not paint.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 19, 2018)

Rusty72 said:


> its rust not paint.



Sorry, but, What's the Objective????


----------



## ssum2 (May 20, 2018)

[QUOrealE="carlitos60, post: 883817, member: 49119"]Sorry, but, What's the Objective????[/QUOTE]
Wow really looks nice great patina like the way colors flow great idea to not to paint can't wait to see in person


----------



## Rusty72 (May 21, 2018)




----------

